# [VZW] Access hidden menu from the dialer on VZWGS3



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

To access the hidden menu from the dialer:
• Open the dialer and enter *#83786633 then press the home key
• Open the dialer again (clear previously entry if it is still present) enter *#22745927

This is from the Fascinate and works on GS3

Not sure if it has been posted, if so..Sorry


----------

